# Leaving through the Minus Button



## sleepydreepy (Apr 19, 2020)

I just now found this out from someone, and I am making this thread as a PSA to everyone who didn't know this like me!!

*Leaving via the minus button forces people to teleport back to the airport and revert to their last saved file state.* If there are a lot of people trading on a host's island, it is rude to leave via the minus button because everyone else's trades gets undone! Like I said, I didn't know this, and would like to apologize to everyone who's islands I left "quietly." I will never leave this way again, and I hope people continue to spread this information around as a kind reminder to everyone! 

*Edit:* So it seems that we still don't know for sure what triggers the "leaving quietly" message (and kicking everyone back to their last saved file at the airport), but people are saying that the minus button is most likely the cause for this. Again, this is not confirmed, BUT it seems that for now, *leaving through the airport is the safest way to exit a crowded island.*


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 19, 2020)

I've always left via the airport (aside from a time or two when the session crashed and the game used the "leaving quietly" option by default). Honestly, I somehow failed to even pay attention when they explained that the minus button was a thing. I've literally never left a session that way...because I would have been too ignorant to do so even if I wanted to. Lol.


----------



## DeMarzi (Apr 19, 2020)

I literally always leave by the minus button (and other people on my island) and that’s not true? When someone “leaves quietly” it means their connection was disrupted. Not the minus button


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 19, 2020)

DeMarzi said:


> I literally always leave by the minus button (and other people on my island) and that’s not true? When someone “leaves quietly” it means their connection was disrupted. Not the minus button


If someone tries to leave via the minus button and another player doesn't close a window in time, the game will force the player attempting to exit to be allowed to "leave quietly" and the game will roll back a save for everyone. It doesn't happen when you leave through the airport.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 19, 2020)

DeMarzi said:


> I literally always leave by the minus button (and other people on my island) and that’s not true? When someone “leaves quietly” it means their connection was disrupted. Not the minus button


Wait so you can leave through the minus button safely? I'm so confused, I'll turn this thread into a question instead of a statement bc idk anymore lol.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



thegunpowderincident said:


> If someone tries to leave via the minus button and another player doesn't close a window in time, the game will force the player attempting to exit to be allowed to "leave quietly" and the game will roll back a save for everyone. It doesn't happen when you leave through the airport.


Oh ok yeah I think this is what the person who first told me this was trying to say.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 19, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Wait so you can leave through the minus button safely? I'm so confused, I'll turn this thread into a question instead of a statement bc idk anymore lol.


Leaving via the - button is not the same as "leaving quietly", I don't think. If you try leaving via the - button, others in conversation or doing something in a menu will get a 'Please close the window' thing pop up. If they don't, eventually a 10-second timer should appear. If the ten-second timer gets to 0 and there is still a window open somewhere, the person who was attempting to leave will now 'leave quietly'.


----------



## Believe (Apr 19, 2020)

Leaving through the minus button when it's a 1 on 1 trade (or when you're hosting and confirmed everyone is ready to leave) shouldn't have issues. I think the problem here revolves around someone not closing their dialogue in time when someone else is trying to leave thus triggering a "left quietly" and a rollback. The thing is, doesn't this happen if someone leaves through the airport as well? I haven't left that way in a while so can't remember

I'm still very skeptical about whether this is a genuine issue or hearsay and until we get a confirmed case, we may not know for a while :/


----------



## DeMarzi (Apr 19, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Leaving via the - button is not the same as "leaving quietly", I don't think. If you try leaving via the - button, others in conversation or doing something in a menu will get a 'Please close the window' thing pop up. If they don't, eventually a 10-second timer should appear. If the ten-second timer gets to 0 and there is still a window open somewhere, the person who was attempting to leave will now 'leave quietly'.


Ok! That’s actually something I did not know. I usually do trades one-on-one with someone so that’s why it has never been an issue for me.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 19, 2020)

Alright guys, just edited my first post. I appreciate all the info!


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 19, 2020)

DeMarzi said:


> Ok! That’s actually something I did not know. I usually do trades one-on-one with someone so that’s why it has never been an issue for me.


Yeah, 'leaving quietly' is only really an issue for group trades where people will be in conversation or windows a lot, such as a Celeste visit, collecting a recipe from someone else's villager, or mass-catalogue parties.

However, I'm not sure that rollbacks occur all the time. Yesterday I attended a mass-catalogue party and had an internet error (which also causes a 'leave quietly' to happen) but no-one else was affected and everything I had done so far was kept. Yet today I know someone who had a 'leave quietly' in their villager recipe party and it caused the villager to stop crafting (thankfully some people have found that they can be made to start crafting again by using a second rollback with a game reboot).


----------



## th8827 (Apr 19, 2020)

When using the minus button, the game tries to make the person leave. If the person can't leave because people are in conversations or menus, it forces the person to leave so that they are not trapped on the island.

Because some people are in conversation, the game can't generate an autosave for everyone. In order to prevent dupes, the game instead rolls everyone (both the leaving person and the rest of the players) to their state in the last autosave.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

I made a thread about an hour ago on this topic and the potential of losing all your save data/getting a corrupted save if you do end up leaving quietly. 






						Leaving quietly can wipe your save data?
					

So I did a trade with someone yesterday and after the trade was finished I (the host) ended the session through the "-" button as I usually do. I never had any issues ending the session and forcing people out.  The person who traded with me (the visitor) informed me that doing this (or leaving...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 19, 2020)

i'm pretty sure the whole "leaving quietly" thing is when you are on someone's island or someone is on your island and one person either puts their switch into sleep mode or closes out the game. the minus button forces a save, while this forces you out of the session. it's the best way to prevent scams when trading, like if the other person won't hold up their end of the deal or tries to grab both their and your items, etc. you can just close the game and it'll roll back to the last auto save so that each party has what they originally had.

also, i have seen some people say that the minus button can have some issues, so yeah, leaving through the airport is the safest for protecting save data.


----------

